# Bodyweight Exercises and Hashis



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

Thrilled I found this topic ( http://thyroidboards.com/forums/topic/11969-hormone-depletion-and-exercise/) in this forum. I realize that I need to move (I walk, I walk everyday), but wanted to incorporate some body weight exercises into the mix (pushups and others). I know it might still be too early in my recovery (my CK levels I would suspect are too high still, among other things) but planning for the future and wondering what your experience was with workout regimes.

Super afraid of feeling wiped out for days and falling off whatever regime I set myself or just going back to feeling that hypo. How important does tracking Free T3 become when exercising?

A little background: Late 40s, male, never particularly aerobic (like running), but was basically fit until this made me a couch potato. Not overweight (sorry), so more interested in recovering lost muscle tone and mass. I lost some with this over the last year or two in retrospect, along with the hair on my arms and legs! 

As always, opinions and thoughts appreciated.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> How important does tracking Free T3 become when exercising?


Tracking FT-3 is important all the time.



> . Not overweight (sorry), so more interested in recovering lost muscle tone and mass. I lost some with this over the last year or two in retrospect, along with the hair on my arms and legs!


Yoga will build muscle mass. My Hatha class which is very relaxing and not very aerobic has built my muscle tone incredibly.

Hair loss is a listed side effect of taking levothyroxine medications. Once stabilized it should stop .

Have you had a Free Testosterone test lately?

You are extremely hypo.


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks Lovlkn

You are extremely hypo

I know! I find it hysterical that I can feel this good and still be only halfway to the bottom of the barrel as far as T4 is concerned (vs. unmeasurable T4). I still hurt, I still ache, I still shut off like a light switch, but not as badly. I don't feel like I am freezing all the time (a win), I am not nearly as afraid of setting foot outdoors and the cold on the other side of my front door anymore (another win). I started to sweat again. I am beginning to feel ambitious again (work, life, doing stuff). I think the last two years was the last chapter of my thyroid. Looking back, my sense of time over that period is really, um, disjointed(?)

Free T3 and Testosterone

I'm not sure I've been tested for those yet (I have to double check). If not, I will have to get it at the next endo appt (which is my biopsy date as well). If testosterone is affected negatively in males the way cholesterol is affected, it might be improving. Heck, my cholesterol dropped in half already (still high, but soooo much better).

The hair loss (along with hoarseness, and a trillion other things) happened before the meds. The hair has recently, on my arms, begun to come back.

It seemed that T3 was especially changeable when exercise was involved. It might be too early to do any exercise, but I look forward to the planning. I never thought of Yoga as an option, but googling it with the word "men" in it seems in some ways to be related to bodyweight... though I am not sure I will ever bend that way


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think Lovlkn is giving you great advice.

My answer to your question is that, in my experience, starting up or re-starting exercise when you are hypothyroid can cause you to take a few steps back, thyroid-wise. Even if you were euthyroid, if you make a substantial change in activity, it could impact your labs.

Does that mean you shouldn't exercise? Gosh, no! Just know that you can get caught in a bit of a cycle temporarily. That is, you begin to feel better, you move, your labs drop a bit...then you adjust better your meds, start to feel better, move even more and, again, you have to fiddle with your dosage.

Eventually, things even out and, long term, it's great to get into a regular routine. Like everything, there's just a process involved.


----------

